# Filter for AC/heating



## ewe2 (Aug 15, 2005)

Last night the windows started to fog up. So I turned the windshield defrost on. Almost instantly all the windows fogged up so bad I had to pull over to the side of the road. Almost like the recycle was on. These windows do have a tendency to fog up a lot and that is why the AC comes on when the Windshield defrost is chosen. part of the reason is because of the filter
When I owned my 90 stanza mice would build nests in the heating intake. I could tell when there was one there because the windows would all fog up. Could the filter be mimicking this problem. Is there ay special reason to keep the filter in place. Can the AC/Heating operate with out it?

Any input would be appreciated.

Dave


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

last time i changed my filter it was full of leaves and pine needles. im leaving it in


----------



## ewe2 (Aug 15, 2005)

craigqc said:


> last time i changed my filter it was full of leaves and pine needles. im leaving it in


When I took the filter out. There were just a few tiny bugs in it. So it's worth a try to see if there is a difference. As I said in another post. I never had a car with a cabin filter so we'll see what happens.



D


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Do you smell anti-freeze? If your heater core is leaking, it will fog up the windows,

And the reason the compressor comes on is to run it in the winter time when the a/c isnt used to keep the system lubricated. all (most) cars do this, not just Nissan.


----------



## ewe2 (Aug 15, 2005)

No. The core isn't leaking. Just a design flaw is what the dealer told me. Live with it.

D



Alti9 said:


> Do you smell anti-freeze? If your heater core is leaking, it will fog up the windows,
> 
> And the reason the compressor comes on is to run it in the winter time when the a/c isnt used to keep the system lubricated. all (most) cars do this, not just Nissan.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Find a new dealer, or a good mechanic.


----------



## ewe2 (Aug 15, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> Find a new dealer, or a good mechanic.


It's just the way the car is. It only happens when it's raining.

:-

D


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Ok, if you say so.


----------



## ewe2 (Aug 15, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> Ok, if you say so.


There was a big controversy over the ac/defroster thing with 2005 Altimas a while back in the forum. That's why I more or less have to deal with it until I trade it next year. I have learned that if I crack the window open. It seems to help alleviate the problem.

:

D


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

I thought you had an 02. Are you talking about the contorversy over the A/c compressor coming on when ever you go to recirc?


----------



## ewe2 (Aug 15, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> I thought you had an 02. Are you talking about the contorversy over the A/c compressor coming on when ever you go to recirc?


We have an 05 and it comes on and stays on in recirc, floor/defrost and wind defrost until the car is turned off. Counting the days I have enough money to trade it in. 

:-

D


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, mine is the same. Please dont tell me your trading your car in because of this? Kind of ridiculous.

Most cars it comes on in those positions, the problem with the altima is that it stays on when removed from those positions.

If it makes you feel any better, I recently read a study on what really saves gas milage and what are just hype and myths.

Gas savers included Cruise control and tire air pressure.

Things that didnt make a noticeable difference: Driving with the windows down and a/c off, or windows up and a/c on. They concluded the compressor running was insignificant to gas mileage.


----------



## ewe2 (Aug 15, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> Yeah, mine is the same. Please dont tell me your trading your car in because of this? Kind of ridiculous.
> 
> Most cars it comes on in those positions, the problem with the altima is that it stays on when removed from those positions.
> 
> ...


This among other things. The constant droning of the engine gets on your nerves after a while. Sounds like the GM Ecotech engine. Lots of road noise. Handles terribly in the wind. Feels like there are helium balloons instead of tires on the front. Oh. And did I mention the engine noise? And of course the AC issue. We had a 1990 Stanza XE that was a much better car that this Altima.

And there is a fix for the AC thing. I read in one forum where the dealer did something to fix the ac from staying on. But they had to complain big time before the dealer did anything. 

Doesn't really matter. We also have an Element that we love. So I guess one washes out the other. It will just be a low mileage trade when we do trade it in.

D


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

I agree with the road noise, its terrible. Who wants to drop 25 grand on a car and feel like your sitting outside with all the dam wind noise on the highway.

Was the stanza quieter? this is my first nissan, and i chose it over the other sedans because of the looks and performance, but i dont think ill buy another nissan. Im not all that impressed with it. Not sure what droning your talking about? do u have the 4 or 6 banger?

I wish i would have bought a truck because they are much more practical, however im not willing to take the major loss of cash by doing a one year trade in, especially after i dropped over $1500 into modifications..

That reminds me, i rented a nissan once, i think it was around a 97 sentra, and i thought that car was much better built than my 05 altima. felt more solid. whats going on? is nissan quality going backwards?


----------



## ewe2 (Aug 15, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> I agree with the road noise, its terrible. Who wants to drop 25 grand on a car and feel like your sitting outside with all the dam wind noise on the highway.
> 
> Was the stanza quieter? this is my first nissan, and i chose it over the other sedans because of the looks and performance, but i dont think ill buy another nissan. Im not all that impressed with it. Not sure what droning your talking about? do u have the 4 or 6 banger?
> 
> ...


The Stanza was much quieter and just had a better feel on the road. Yes. We have the 4 banger and that's exactly what it sound like. Doin 70 that is all you hear. The engine. Even with the cd player on. If I was 25 I'd probably thing the sound was cool. But I'm 50 and was expecting a much better car than I ended up with. Our Element is much quieter on the road. And handles better. I remember when the first Altima came out. I tried one at the dealer and when I came back I was turned off by the engine noise. We kept the Stanzas (we actually had 2 1990's at one time we liked them so much) and kept them to almost 200,000 each before we traded them in. I don't see this car lasting that long. Especially after reading all the forums. I wish I had known about the forums before I bought the Altima. They are fine if all you want is a fast car. But quality is down the drain.

D


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Cant argue with that. I researched the engines a little before I bought,.and there was no way i was buying the nissan 4 banger that has a balance shaft. I know some 4 bangers use balance shaft (mitsubishi comes to mind) but to me, thats poor engineering. 

The v6 is a great engine, too bad the rest of the car isnt up to the same standards. I dont agree on the handling though. Mine handles great. Maybe the extra weight on the front with the bigger engine. I think this car is better suited to a 6 and not a 4. Its just to big for a 4, so they put a big 4 in it, and bigs 4's arent good engines, they just need to be 6 bangers when they start trying to make them that big.


----------

